# ISO something to make my cauliflower casserole special



## danpeikes (Jun 24, 2010)

ISO something to make my cauliflower casserole special.  Something to up the flavor.  Here is the challenge, I cannot use any dairy product (no cream, no cheese, no milk, etc...)  and I want to keep the color primarily white,  i don't mind if it is speckled with a color but it should be mostly white.  Any ideas?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2010)

make florets, then give them a generous dose of olive oil, seasoning, be that old-bay or be that granulated garlic, salt, pepper..... your own preferences; roast these, i usually cook my roast veggies 450-475-ish, stirring/checking thier color often & adjust that (350 or 400) as they cook.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2010)

Dan I have a caper sauce you can pour over cooked cauliflower it has no milk or cheese but it does contain butter. If you can use it let me know and I'd be glad to post for you.
kadesma


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 24, 2010)

green onion/leek/chive? (pick one)
Curry powder?
herb of your choice?
cashew/almond butter?


----------



## Janet H (Jun 24, 2010)

There are a number of vegan curry recipes for cauliflower that use potatoes.  Maybe you could adapt one of them?

How about a  creamy dill bake?  You could make a cream sauce with soymilk or almond milk and add a little cayenne, fresh dill and maybe top it with some toasted sesame seeds.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 25, 2010)

I like to do a topping of toasted crumbs.  If you're avoiding dairy,  you can use olive oil.  

I start by combining panko crumbs in the food processor with fresh herbs (oregano or marjoram are good with cauliflower) and garlic, then toss the mixture in a hot saute pan. Watch closely so it doesn't burn.


----------



## Constance (Jun 26, 2010)

Blanche it until crisp/tender, then marinate in Italian dressing...Good Seasons or whatever.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 27, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Dan I have a caper sauce you can pour over cooked cauliflower it has no milk or cheese but it does contain butter. If you can use it let me know and I'd be glad to post for you.
> kadesma


 
Unfortunately, butter is a dairy product. But that said, since I have no problems with dairy, I'd LOVE to have your recipe!!! 

As far as "special" additions to cauliflower, I particular like hot curry powder added, but that will turn the color yellow & you said you don't want that.  If you'd like a cheesy flavor, there are a number of vegetarian & vegan cheese options out there you could try, but unfortunately many of them don't melt that well.

As others have suggested, you'd probably do best going with an Italian dressing or Italian herbs seasoning along with some seasoned bread crumbs, minced garlic, etc., etc.  That's your best bet to retain the white color you're looking for.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2010)

Cook a large cauliflower in salted water til tender about 20 min.Remove cooked cauliflower to a warm serving plate. Reserve 1 cup cooking liquid, soften 1 tab cornstarch in 1 Tab  water. Blend cornstarch into reserved cooking liquid stirring constantly. Add, 3 tab each butter and fresh lemon juice1 Tab. grated onion. 1 tea. tumeric,Cook stirring. til sauce thickens  Remove from heat Stir in2 Tab capers and  pour over cauliflower

kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Nellie (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd like to suggest tofu in a blender with a bit of liquid (your choice) chicken broth, water and/or soy sauce, nut milk (keep in mind they do add flavor). The amounts vary depending on how thick and creamy you like it. Also keep in mind that the longer you blend the thinner its texture may get. Like if you get the right texture but want to add herbs too and it gets too thin just add a dollop of tofu at the end to thicken it up again. Be sure to do a taste check, and pour over warm not hot hot cauliflower. 
Me personally I like to roast the cauliflower, wedge sliced, laid on a drizzle of olive oil in an aluminum lined shallow baking pan. then drizzle the slices on their top side with the olive oil and sprinkle with course salt and pepper. Cover the pan completely with foil and seal it around the edges. Pop it into a 475 degree oven, pre-heated of course, for 15min. or 20min. Test for crisp/tender doneness with small knife. When tender use spatula to flip wedges over and sprinkle with course salt and pepper and return to oven till browned and done to your liking. We never have left overs even folks who don't eat cauliflower liked it. Hope it works for you too. I understand your challenge as we have various allergies in our family.  We've been buying condiment items at Farmers Markets to jazz up things in tortillas and veggies. WOW! Has that improved our eating pleasure.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> Thanks!!!


You're welcome
kades


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 1, 2010)

How about grilling the cauliflower first over a wood fire (or wood chips in a smoke box on a gas grill).  Cut the florets into slices, place on a vegetable/fish grilling rack so they won't fall through.  Get them nicely seared/smoked then place in the casserole.


----------

